# All Time Fav Music Acts



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ludwig van Beethoven
Miles Davis


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I never understood the use of the word 'acts' when talking about musicians/composers. It's rampant on the non-classical forums I frequent. Not that it matters, of course.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Miles Davis


Now I'm trying to recall which pop/rock act you had in there before your edit.


----------



## nobilmente (Dec 18, 2018)

*A Winged Victory For The Sullen*

I rarely attend such "acts", but these guys are quite superb:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Now I'm trying to recall which pop/rock act you had in there before your edit.


Perhaps it was Lady Gaga?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Now I'm trying to recall which pop/rock act you had in there before your edit.


The Doors.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Perhaps it was Lady Gaga?


Mozart :lol::lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Fritz Kobus View Post
> Perhaps it was Lady Gaga?





Rogerx said:


> Mozart :lol::lol:


But for a time discrepancy the two could have toured together!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> The Doors.


Yes, it was the doors.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Cleo Laine and John Dankworth


----------

